
Tips for Automating Distributed Logging on Production Kubernetes – The New Stack - rbanffy
https://thenewstack.io/tips-automating-distributed-logging-kubernetes-production/?utm_content=buffere6fb6&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
dozzie
Yeah, congratulations. You have discovered what we, sysadmins, have had for
years: logging to remote syslog and reporting in those logs correlation
information, akin to queue IDs in e-mail systems.

